# Second Project Lund Rebuild



## snowboardinmn (Mar 23, 2009)

well last spring i restored a little blue boat. Well on craigslist i found a guy willing to trade my boat for his because he was selling his truck. I thought it was a up trade for me because this boat is quite a bit bigger and more stable. I'm planning to build up a back deck, re carpet, add a bow trolling motor (don't know what pound thrust looking for your guys help there) and two ped seats. Probably quite a few more things too easy to get carried away ha. 


Well yesterday i just gutted it out and did a little framing on the back deck.


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 23, 2009)

here are just a few more picture


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 23, 2009)

i think it was a good trade 8)


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 23, 2009)

this is the boat im copying because there pretty similar hull shapes. So in the end this is the big picture


----------



## ben2go (Mar 23, 2009)

Since you are doing such a good job with the mods,I won't give you a hard time about it being a glass boat. :LOL22:


----------



## stone4140 (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like a fun project. It also looks like a nice wide beam should be pretty stable. Nice looking Johnson on the back as well. 
Is that a 40hp? You probably all ready saw this boat mod but another guy on here did a boat that looks pretty similar. https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6354. Good luck keep the pics coming!!


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 23, 2009)

ha yeah i know its a glass but cant be to picky on a trade. And yes you were right on with the 40 horse you know your motors 8) 8) . Have you had one before?


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 25, 2009)

well i got forgot about the live well when i was framing up the back deck. So i had to modify what i already did. Most of the framing is done now though still a few cross bars and other things. Its starting to look better now though i think. Sorry about the picture they were taken at night ill put new one on in the daylight. 
All the pictures below are just some different views of the back deck. Tell me what you guys think. 


ps.. by the way im not using two different seats the brown one is just one i had laying around for the picture.


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 25, 2009)

starting to look like a bass boat in my mind


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

I am liking the idea! One question though: when you are fishing side to side will one of your feet be up higher than the other? Just a thought but if it won't make your deck too high maybe you should make your cooler/ livewell flush. You could attach a strap or handle to the top so it would still be easy to open.


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 26, 2009)

yes your feet could be at different levels but there is a little more room than you think back there. and it will be mostly side to side fishing. But im not to concerned about the back deck because ill always but up in the front


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

snowboardinmn said:


> yes your feet could be at different levels but there is a little more room than you think back there. and it will be mostly side to side fishing. But im not to concerned about the back deck because ill always but up in the front



That's true :lol: or at least it is in my boat!


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 26, 2009)

well i finished framing the deck today. im pretty happy with how it turned out. its very sturdy. Now i have to start wrapping it all in plywood. and carpet and all that fun stuff.


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 26, 2009)

a few more with the livewell in


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 26, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you anyone got any good ideas for it


----------



## Zum (Mar 27, 2009)

Is the boat invisable?
Just kidding looks great.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought I was looking at Mermaid Man and Barnacle Boy's invisable boat mobile,off of Sponge Bob Squarepants.Ahhhhh!You can tell I have children. :LOL22:


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 27, 2009)

ha no no its just the decking all i have to do is put it in the boat and glue it down


----------



## snowboardinmn (Apr 3, 2009)

well i got a little more work done over the past week or so. Its starting to look like a boat now. I painted my framing. I made two seat posts in my metals class. So that saved me about 200 dollars on seat posts and other things. The trade also included 4 unopened gray seats that are pictured. 
tell me what you guys think


----------



## snowboardinmn (Apr 3, 2009)

more pictures


----------

